# Post Your taurus G2 complaints and problems.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Would like to know how many people are having problems with their replacement G2's.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Replacement crap I'd like to get my original one back a little plastic part still waiting it'll be off the free shipping when I get it back. Good guns right think there back on sale unbelievable. CS told me they just ordered the parts 2-29-16 a little confused on that one if they didn't order them how could they be on back order.


----------



## TarHeelnAtl (Feb 15, 2016)

I sent in the old semit 40 S&W in Sept 2015. They said 4 to 6 months. After 2 months they requested the FFL that would receive the gun. Then said it would be 4 to 6 months from notification of the FFL. After that 6 months was almost up they now say there is NO ETA on when the weapon will be replaced. Asked several times for just cash and they refuse every time. No idea when or if ever the gun will be sent. 8 months wasted and no end in sight.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Just chatted wit Taurus CS in regards to my G2 trigger repair. First they told me up to 8 weeks for repair now they told me it is from the time the parts were ordered which was 2/29. So that leaves me with another 4 week wait. Ridicules . Will be with Taurus for 12 plus weeks for a trigger part.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well I think your off a little, last time I talked to them they told me they received the triggers but they also were defective so they won't be installing them, that was last week. So you have 8 weeks from last week, that will put mine there 16 weeks for a safety trigger, and people wonder why we get upset with Taurus.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Think CS reps are just making it up as they go along.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Livingthedream said:


> Think CS reps are just making it up as they go along.


Sounds like it.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I got tiered of looking and calling every other day for the same story , I figured if I forget about it maybe it'll go faster like watching paint dry. I just hope they are resigning the trigger and not waisting every bodys time with some BS. Any it got cold in N.E.PA, didn't get to the range for a while know, hope I get out soon,or I'll just have to drink more.


----------



## eaglesix (Apr 8, 2016)

Here we are at least a year now, more or less since I have lost track of time, since I turned in (the first timer) my Bass Pro bought “out of the box” malfunctioning Taurus 605 357 MAG poly. Yep, that’s right over a year, twice turned in to be fixed and still no replacement. They have a process as I have been told by their assigned (to my case) supervisor who keeps telling me that as soon as a new replacement comers in I will be getting one. Am I priority… NO, every customer is a priority I was told. So, I am just another customer waiting in what seems to be a very long and discarded line. 

Why did I say “very long and discarded line”, because twice now after speaking with this very polite and nice supervisor I immediately called Taurus sales in Miami and was told that they have them in stock? And twice now I have asked that a corporate supervisor call me, let me see that was 2-3 months ago, and I have yet to receive any calls. 

Oh, did I mention that once they decided, after the second attempt at fixing the issue, to replace the pistol they sent me a stainless steel (SS) one and asked me if this was an OK replacement. I said NO, I bought the pistol because the pistol for its light weight and a SS one is too heavy. 

The poor supervisor I am dealing with was dealt a bad hand by her supervisors, because I believe they are simply just stringing me along. She calls me monthly just to tell me she is still working on “our problem” but, as we all know this may never be solved. 

Did I forget to mention, that after the attempted to fix the issue the first time, I took the pistol to the range and fired 5-rounds of which each round had power blow back which I sent in photo of the powder stuck in my skin which I had to seek medical attention so as to ensure infection would not set in. You would be surprised just how big some of those powder chucks were. 

If anyone else has, or is experiencing the same issues with Taurus, please notice me. Since Taurus intentionally refuses to fix this issue, it is time a few local and federal agencies are notified. Along with generating this letter in as many forums and gun magazine editors as possible.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

eaglesix said:


> Here we are at least a year now, more or less since I have lost track of time, since I turned in (the first timer) my Bass Pro bought "out of the box" malfunctioning Taurus 605 357 MAG poly. Yep, that's right over a year, twice turned in to be fixed and still no replacement. They have a process as I have been told by their assigned (to my case) supervisor who keeps telling me that as soon as a new replacement comers in I will be getting one. Am I priority&#8230; NO, every customer is a priority I was told. So, I am just another customer waiting in what seems to be a very long and discarded line.
> 
> Why did I say "very long and discarded line", because twice now after speaking with this very polite and nice supervisor I immediately called Taurus sales in Miami and was told that they have them in stock? And twice now I have asked that a corporate supervisor call me, let me see that was 2-3 months ago, and I have yet to receive any calls.
> 
> ...


If you have an original purchase receipt I would ask if you can fax a copy to them and ask for a refund or at least a Taurus credit toward another gun. Taurus should be banned from selling guns in the us.
Think they have a bunch of Homer Simpsons running the company.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Good post [content edited by admin], wish you luck getting it back, mine's in for a simple safety trigger could take up to 16 weeks, what a crap of shit, you could make them faster.


----------



## eaglesix (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I will give them one more chance, say another month then email their new CEO and lastly request my money back.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

eaglesix said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will give them one more chance, say another month then email their new CEO and lastly request my money back.


Do not think you will have any luck with the new CEO route . Most customers can not even get a supervisor on the phone. Like they say problems start from the top on down. Have a better chance getting our president on the phone.I would purchase another brand and when you get something from Taurus sell it !!!! Like I did. Much happier for it.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Don't think you'll have any luck with the refund either' they seem to have a attitude as if they just don't care, they got your money now suffer, as they're laughing at us behind closed doors. The PT111 G2 was my first and last Taurus I will ever buy, to many good reliable guns out to choice from' that you shouldn't have these problems with. well anyway good luck, and I hope we all get them back at some point. So we can sell them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Livingthedream said:


> Think CS reps are just making it up as they go along.


Yup, they are. I am on a Taurus forum, and even the people there are pretty much saying the same thing. Taurus is not helping themselves with this kind of "repair policy" handling of their customers. A few years ago, I had to send back a Gen 1 P111 for extractor issues (it flew off), and they had the gun back to me in three weeks...fixed no doubt, but now? I don't know what their problem is.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

LOL wonder if that's the same forum I got booted from , cause they didn't like my opinion on they're company or the gun.


----------



## Tlab1 (Apr 10, 2016)

joepolo said:


> Good post [content edited by admin], wish you luck getting it back, mine's in for a simple safety trigger could take up to 16 weeks, what a crap of shit, you could make them faster.


I bought mine 2 days after christmas. I put 5 rounds through my brand new pt140 g2, broken trigger safety. I almost threw it in the swamp. Instead, I called taurus prepaid label 2nd day air. I was told 6 weeks and they still have it. I no longer call them. I go on the online chat to get no answers and then request a manager to call me. They called me so many times to listen to me bitch them out that they no longer call me. 
If I ever get It back, it will be sold. I won't even take it out of the box. The gun shop that sold it to me feels bad so they gave me a good deal on the ruger sr40c I just bought and they said they will sell it on consignment for free. Plus a free box of shells and a locking gun case. I told them no to the free stuff, told them it's not their fault but the insisted. I will never own another taurus again. I went through all the same shit. They won't send my gun back without being repaired, won't give my money back, won't send a new gun, won't just put in a new trigger block and won't give me any answers. Lost customer here for sure.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

All of these complaints, yet some people still see fit to justify their decision to purchase Taurus' products. Or ridicule others for discouraging people from buying them in the first place. But hey, it's a free country people are free to buy what they want. It's not going to affect my life in any way whether an individual chooses to buy a shoddy product especially after they've been warned just to save a coupla' bucks. As the saying goes: You get what you pay for. Don't expect anything more. There's a reason why they're so cheap. Nobody and I mean nobody is manufacturing anything worth while and selling it cheap. Otherwise they'd be out of business. However there are enough people looking for what they think is a good bargain which allows them to remain in business. Wow! I just bought a great set of tools from Harbor Freight for $19.95 but the God damn things break every time I go to use them, but they were such a bargain I couldn't pass them up. Besides they look just like "Snap On" tools for 1/10th the price. Some freakin' bargain. That's the way it is with Taurus. Sure you might and I say might get one and not have any issues with it. But the odds are that you might not.

The problem with buying a gun is that your life may one day depend on it. You're going to have to go out and practice with that particular weapon. Wouldn't it make more sense to buy one that will hold up to thousand's of rounds instead of one that is ready to fall apart after a few hundred? Not to mention not having the gun while it's being sent back to the factory for repairs and having to deal with all of the aggravation of dealing with poor customer service. People who buy such products have to ask themselves: Was the coupla' extra bucks saved worth it? You're never going to get your money back if you try and sell it. Can't afford anything better? Then buy a good used gun from a reputable manufacturer. There are plenty of them around. At least if there were something to go wrong with it there are plenty of parts available and if you are not capable of fixing it yourself. There are enough competent gunsmiths around that can.

Many of us have been around firearms long enough to be able to give an honest assessment of what not to buy. Whether people will listen or not? Well that's up to them. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Think Taurus is dedicating all their parts to producing new pieces of crap to sell. They have our money already and are not in any hurry to dedicate extra parts for repairs.
They are just stringing us along until they have the extra parts. 16 weeks to replace a broken trigger safety blade bunch of shit.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

desertman said:


> All of these complaints, yet some people still see fit to justify their decision to purchase Taurus' products. Or ridicule others for discouraging people from buying them in the first place. But hey, it's a free country people are free to buy what they want. It's not going to affect my life in any way whether an individual chooses to buy a shoddy product especially after they've been warned just to save a coupla' bucks. As the saying goes: You get what you pay for. Don't expect anything more. There's a reason why they're so cheap. Nobody and I mean nobody is manufacturing anything worth while and selling it cheap. Otherwise they'd be out of business. However there are enough people looking for what they think is a good bargain which allows them to remain in business. Wow! I just bought a great set of tools from Harbor Freight for $19.95 but the God damn things break every time I go to use them, but they were such a bargain I couldn't pass them up. Besides they look just like "Snap On" tools for 1/10th the price. Some freakin' bargain. That's the way it is with Taurus. Sure you might and I say might get one and not have any issues with it. But the odds are that you might not.
> 
> The problem with buying a gun is that your life may one day depend on it. You're going to have to go out and practice with that particular weapon. Wouldn't it make more sense to buy one that will hold up to thousand's of rounds instead of one that is ready to fall apart after a few hundred? Not to mention not having the gun while it's being sent back to the factory for repairs and having to deal with all of the aggravation of dealing with poor customer service. People who buy such products have to ask themselves: Was the coupla' extra bucks saved worth it? You're never going to get your money back if you try and sell it. Can't afford anything better? Then buy a good used gun from a reputable manufacturer. There are plenty of them around. At least if there were something to go wrong with it there are plenty of parts available and if you are not capable of fixing it yourself. There are enough competent gunsmiths around that can.
> 
> Many of us have been around firearms long enough to be able to give an honest assessment of what not to buy. Whether people will listen or not? Well that's up to them. Let the buyer beware.


I agree . I posted a very similar post on a Taurus forum and man were the moderators and Taurus lovers irate . They can't handle the truth.


----------



## Tlab1 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm wondering if maybe they are redesigning the trigger safety. If not, then maybe they are screwed from all of the garbage they need to repair from the class action lawsuit against them. Either way it's completely unacceptable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> I agree . I posted a very similar post on a Taurus forum and man were the moderators and Taurus lovers irate . They can't handle the truth.


I feel bad that you had to learn the hard way. At least you're honest enough to admit it, and willing to share your problems with others so that they don't make the same mistake. Too many people take it personally and get offended just because they made a bad decision. There's nothing to get offended over. No one goes through life without making some bad decisions at one time or the other or bought something they later on regretted. The hell with those who become irate. Let them wallow in their own misery. You won't get much of that here. I've never bought or owned a Taurus and never will.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm really starting to wonder what is going on with this company, I got tiered of the waiting so I did fill a complaint with the BBB, just got a reply back from them. Taurus told them it will be about 2 weeks for the part to come in and if I would accept that, well just yesterday they're CS told me it's a 8 week turn around time on the part mabe longer, so what is going on, that's all I really want to know. Here is what Taurus told me, Fran 7:09:29 PM
We receive the firearm in our repair department. Currently at this time we are awaiting part for you firearm. . Estimated turnaround could be 8 weeks or more for the part to complete the inspection of your firearm. We are still waiting for the trigger safety. This is right off they're page, just showing this so people know we are not making this crap up. Needless to say I will not accept the offer from Taurus, lets just see what happens.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> I'm really starting to wonder what is going on with this company, I got tiered of the waiting so I did fill a complaint with the BBB, just got a reply back from them. Taurus told them it will be about 2 weeks for the part to come in and if I would accept that, well just yesterday they're CS told me it's a 8 week turn around time on the part mabe longer, so what is going on, that's all I really want to know. Here is what Taurus told me, Fran 7:09:29 PM
> We receive the firearm in our repair department. Currently at this time we are awaiting part for you firearm. . Estimated turnaround could be 8 weeks or more for the part to complete the inspection of your firearm. We are still waiting for the trigger safety. This is right off they're page, just showing this so people know we are not making this crap up. Needless to say I will not accept the offer from Taurus, lets just see what happens.


Got the same exact reply from fran last week. All Taurus reps are reading from q cards now a day's. My opinion they really have no idea when guns will be repaired.


----------



## Tlab1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> Got the same exact reply from fran last week. All Taurus reps are reading from q cards now a day's. My opinion they really have no idea when guns will be repaired.


The manager actually called me today. She said the white hats told her that it will be another 2 to 3 weeks before they start getting the parts in. So it will be another month if they do come in. Then another 8 weeks to assemble and test the back log.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Others have been waiting over 8 months for their replacement guns. Like I said before Taurus puts its priority in selling new guns not replacing or repairing faulty guns.
There are plenty of G2's hitting the market every month. They have our money and are in no rush to follow through on their word or warranty's.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Just reading some comments from other Taurus forums. Man I feel pretty bad for all the newbies posting all the problems they are having with their new Taurus's. They are just getting suckered into Taurus because of the price.


----------



## Tlab1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> Just reading some comments from other Taurus forums. Man I feel pretty bad for all the newbies posting all the problems they are having with their new Taurus's. They are just getting suckered into Taurus because of the price.


Yes, that's true but, if it wasn't for the person behind the counter saying "my kid has the same one and he loves it. Never had a problem and it shoots great." I never would have bought it. I would have saved up more money for a better gun. I had another one try to talk me into a sccy. Basically the same price.

They need to tell it real.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey Joe. Just chatted with Taurus Cs . Now they are saying they have no idea when parts will be available. Told them that it was a bunch of bullshit and I will never buy another Taurus or Rossi and will never recommend them to anyone. Mentioned that I hope I get my G2 back soon so I can trade it for a glock 26. I am at 10 weeks now.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Yea it's getting really bad they started pumping new guns out for sale, dropped the price again and just the hell with all the people waiting for repairs or replacement but you still got these guys out there saying how good they are and buy their guns. I hope something gets done soon but it's not looking good, you know if they have another recall or something else happens that will probably be the end of Taurus in the USA. The only problem with that is a lot of people will be out some money and that stinks, just don't know what else we can do is just wait and tell people how bad the company is to deal with.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I got Tlab1 to come over from the taurus forum he was getting the regular crap from the guys over there, I think he likes it better here. At least you can voice your opinion and not worry about getting banned.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> I got Tlab1 to come over from the taurus forum he was getting the regular crap from the guys over there, I think he likes it better here. At least you can voice your opinion and not worry about getting banned.


We just have to try and get the word out there that Taurus is arrogant ,irresponsible and are in deep shit not to buy. The only thing that might work is if their sales plummet they may try an attempt at making things better .But for now it seem they just could care less about anything.
Welcome to Tlab1. I for one have given Taurus forum a lot of info on the Gs trigger issue . I posted the idea of using shrink tubing on the trigger and posted a lot of info on the truglo universal fiber optic front sight , how to remove old plastic sight and install new sight. Well their loss . Any future information will be posted here instead for our members.


----------



## pdawg1911 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a G2 that the trigger safety broke in half after 75 rounds. Taurus was very prompt about sending me a free Fed-Ex shipping label. Sounds good so far. But wait for it... 12 weeks later and still no gun and their status indicator is "Awaiting Parts". When you do the on-line chat option they basically say they are going to ship the part soon. You would think that after 3 months they would just issue another gun of the same model. Maybe I should call the Miami ATF office and ask them to confirm that gun is even there.

Regards,
Pdawg


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

pdawg1911 said:


> I have a G2 that the trigger safety broke in half after 75 rounds. Taurus was very prompt about sending me a free Fed-Ex shipping label. Sounds good so far. But wait for it... 12 weeks later and still no gun and their status indicator is "Awaiting Parts". When you do the on-line chat option they basically say they are going to ship the part soon. You would think that after 3 months they would just issue another gun of the same model. Maybe I should call the Miami ATF office and ask them to confirm that gun is even there.
> Regards,
> Pdawg


They have to replace thousands of guns as it is. Those folks have been waiting close to a year with no word . Cheaper to replace part than to replace gun. Just will take forever. Taurus simply put is in deep shit and they better get someone in charge that has a clue as soon as possible or after the law suit settles Taurus will be selling parts of the company off.
I am just baffled that people are still buying Taurus guns.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Its cause of forums like taurusarmed, when you have all them guys saying how good they are and don't listen to people like us that have a problem with the guns. Then when you say what you think and try to explain your problems and concerns they call you a basher and ban you. I'm sure they put out thousands of these guns so I'm sure there has to be some good ones, but it still doesn't it make it right for the company to treat us like nobody's, over a simple trigger problem. There has to be more to it then just a piece of plastic in the trigger, they could of redesigned it and manufactured it by now, so I'm going to say something else is wrong, just wish they would tell us. Glad you made it over pdawg, express your feeling with out worries.


----------



## pdawg1911 (Apr 16, 2016)

joepolo said:


> Its cause of forums like taurusarmed, when you have all them guys saying how good they are and don't listen to people like us that have a problem with the guns. Then when you say what you think and try to explain your problems and concerns they call you a basher and ban you. I'm sure they put out thousands of these guns so I'm sure there has to be some good ones, but it still doesn't it make it right for the company to treat us like nobody's, over a simple trigger problem. There has to be more to it then just a piece of plastic in the trigger, they could of redesigned it and manufactured it by now, so I'm going to say something else is wrong, just wish they would tell us. Glad you made it over pdawg, express your feeling with out worries.


Is there a "Broken Trigger Safety" thread on this board ? Wondering if we should start one, also wondering how we could find out how many broken trigger safeties have occurred.

Regards


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome pdawg1911. I was a senior member there MADDMAX. Now some of the pretentious kiss asses at that other forum are starting to get it. If you go back at some of my post from last year I was first to post that there was going to be a problem with the replacements. I just new that Taurus was going to f things up. They were trying to get the replacements out so fast that they really did not care about quality and faulty design of the replacements. I predicted that there is going to be another recall on the replacements. We will see what happens when Taurus gets their heads out of their asses. PS. I was not banned I asked smokewagon to cxl my subscription because I was sick of all the bullshit warnings and not being able to voice your problems and opinions with out being called a basher. Not to mention being baited by the moderators.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I just requested to have my gun shipped back to me, let's see what they do they said I'll get a letter , unsafe letter and as is. I'm just tired of waiting we'll see if they ship it back.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> I just requested to have my gun shipped back to me, let's see what they do they said I'll get a letter , unsafe letter and as is. I'm just tired of waiting we'll see if they ship it back.


Did the same thing. A supervisor called me and told me that they would have to submit a letter to the ATF notifying them that the weapon has been deemed unsafe.Which kind of opens the door for potential law suit if used in a self defense situation . The whole situation dealing with them sucks. I so regret buying a Taurus. Knew that Taurus had problems but could have never imagined they could be this F'd up.


----------



## pdawg1911 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just posted on the other forum a response to the theory that I wasn't pulling the trigger the correct way, and it was my fault it broke. Wow - talk about kool-aide drinking. Interesting comment about the ATF. I wonder if a complaint to the ATF would help about Taurus not fixing the product in a timely matter and it being a public safety issue?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Saw that. You are 100% correct in your response. I posted the same thing. There is no way that the safety blade should snap in two no matter how you engage the trigger.
They are such idiots to even possibly assume that it is the users fault.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

you know, for the most part, I think buyers could accept the fact that the guns are not the top of the line pieces due to their price point in the current marketplace. As such, you might expect that there were be a somewhat higher than normal need for warranty repair. But to be jerked around like Taurus seems to do to everyone who returns a gun is enough to make me never want to do business with them again. The only way we as consumers can stop them in their practices is to refuse to buy their crap. If they can't sell their junk, they will fade into oblivion and we won't have to continue to deal with them again. I've had several taurus' some have been ok, some not, but I'd never buy another if I knew I was going to have to send it back. I have a friend who sent back two Millenium G1 models because of a trigger safety recall issue. They finally sent him new G2's saying they couldn't fix the G1's. He said I didn't want new guns, I wanted my own guns back. I don't think he ever got his original guns back because I think they were part of a lawsuit over defective triggers.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

To top it off the replacement g2's are having issues. I agree this is my last Taurus and when I eventually get it back it is getting traded for a glock 26. Sold my other one already.


----------



## pdawg1911 (Apr 16, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> Saw that. You are 100% correct in your response. I posted the same thing. There is no way that the safety blade should snap in two no matter how you engage the trigger.
> They are such idiots to even possibly assume that it is the users fault.


You know maybe we are being unfair to Taurus. Maybe we misunderstood their lifetime warranty. Maybe they meant "Taurus Pistols Lifetime Warranty - You Will Wait a Lifetime to Get Warranty Work Performed !"


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

So then sence I had about 400 rounds through my gun so number 401 i pulled the trigger the wrong way, darn here I thought it was the guns fault silly me, oh wait it is a Taurus. Funny if I said that elsewear I'd be in trouble.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

joepolo said:


> So then sence I had about 400 rounds through my gun so number 401 i pulled the trigger the wrong way, darn here I thought it was the guns fault silly me, oh wait it is a Taurus. Funny if I said that elsewear I'd be in trouble.


Yes, with a Taurus, at round 401, you're supposed to switch hands, and use the pinky finger on the trigger, otherwise the stress will cause the trigger safety to snap off. Wasn't that in the owner's manual?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Yea !!Can you believe that those jackasses would even suggest that it was caused by user error. They do not have clue think they are getting senile over there.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

You're right there if you read a lot of their posts they seem to blame everything on the operator never the gun what a bunch of BS. That's the kind of attitude that chases a lot of the new guys away, it seems to a couple of the top moderators that act like gods on their forum. I figured out which ones to stay away from. They do have a lot of decent senior members that will try to help and understand.


----------

